

Possible explosives at Harvard - paulasmith
http://www.harvard.edu/emergency

======
rcavezza
It should be noted that this is happening in the middle of finals. I would
lean heavily towards this being false threat by a student who didn't study.

~~~
arbuge
You'd think a Harvard student would be smart enough to realize that the
criminal consequences of such an act far outweigh the negatives of failing a
test...

~~~
andrewfong
Common sense experiences a severe decline at most schools during finals.

~~~
sliverstorm
That starts to happen, when you are halfway through your fifth red bull in an
hour ;)

------
Kequc
This just says that someone called in a bomb threat, aren't those common? It's
a school during finals. And I just realised I'm wasting far too much precious
time reading the internet.

------
jpochtar
There are two big final exams today, and the buildings targeted are where they
are held. It seems very likely that someone didn't want to take their tests.

------
infinitone
How does this have any relevance to HN? Practically every university gets bomb
threats during exams...

------
bicx
Bomb threats happened quite regularly where I went to school, probably 3 or 4
in my 4 years there. None of them were real, but they always got a huge
response and shut down buildings. Professors just started giving out exams in
a different building instead of rescheduling.

It's almost strange how my little city of Chattanooga is so well-equipped to
handle bomb threats. We just had a mysterious package reported on a street
corner a month ago, and there was a whole bomb squad there within an hour. A
major intersection closed down. It was just an old briefcase next to a lamp
post in an uncrowded business area. It's sad.

------
diydsp
but but they have all our cell phone and internet records. How can terrorism
still happen?

~~~
iamthepieman
And purchasing history, credit records, driving patterns and others. Clearly
this isn't enough. I sense a new patriotic start-up opportunity.

PatriotNow - check in with your fingerprint and we'll automatically log your
location, browser history and 10 most recent phone calls and SMS messages.

Get our complete corporate or government package, PatriotSense, to issue
check-in requests to all employees, students or members of your organization.
Members will have 5 minutes to check in or be logged for follow-on
questioning.

PatriotNow and PatriotSense - Show your patriotism, foil terrorism and do your
part for total information awareness.

------
famousactress
The Harvard Crimson has some more detail in realtime:
[https://twitter.com/thecrimson](https://twitter.com/thecrimson)

